# shipping from Alexandria to uk



## manorisleview (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi I am wanting to relocate back to UK. Does any one know any shipping companies that I can take my belongings to in Alexandria or any other ports to ship my things back to UK and what sort of cost is involved. Thanks.


----------

